# Would You Fire Someone Because of Social Media? (Swag Giveaway!)



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Right, but you can't have an exception to "none". It turns it into some. You can't have some and none occupy the same space. Like I said I either have none, or not any, of something or I have some.
> 
> Do you have any apples?
> 
> ...


Your apple analogy is stupid and you're right it doesn't make sense and isn't the same. Let's stick to what was said. The word "unless" directly creates an exception. It's perfectly proper. In fact, the word unless means "except if". It's the same as saying. "Unless it's about a client it's none of my business".


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It's not stupid. It perfectly illustrates my point. 

You cannot have an exception to none. It's either some of his business (anything said about clients) or it's none of his business. 

Meaning he had a line. It's just very small. But he has a line. When you say what they post on their personal time is none of your business and then outline when it is your business you have contradicted yourself.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

There are degrees to it being your business. It starts at zero, or none and then goes from there.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't do social media. Non of my business if I did. If I read they had problems with me, I would just put my passive agressive tendencies to work. They wouldn't know what hit them. Probably good I think Facebook and such is for weasels.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

fired for posting a picture on facebook...

http://abcnews.go.com/US/north-char...e-fired-wearing-confederate/story?id=32038900


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

If they are defacing the company name, for sure. If they are posting something that would just make them a "bad apple" or whatever you want to say then usually they are the same in person and I wouldn't want them in the company in the first place. AND yes I do investigate who works for me to an extent, gotta keep your friends close and your enemies closer. I want to know who I am working with, customers and employees.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

as someone who has a zero presence on social media except for a few anonymous internet forums like this one.............. I think social media is pretty darn funny and i don't get it

I know a handful of people who live their lives out on social media yet have a very low skill level of being able to function in the real world such as meeting people randomly, having basic conversations with people you don't know too well, etc etc they are good people but I find it very disturbing

idiotic people will be idiotic on social media, if someone comes across as a dumb azz in real life, well they will be the same as they sit behind a computer

I could care less what people post, everyone takes online reviews, etc so personal yet you have to learn to read between the lines, someone who is difficult in real life day in and day out will write a crappy review that contractor A did a bad job, hence why anonymous online reviews are absurd, i for one have no online reviews of me or my business anywhere, which I think is great, I feel for some of the guys on here who get slammed by some nut job who gives them a bad review

so here is my example if I wrote about the day I am going to have today on social media would you fire me: I woke up had coffee, bong hits, read the paper, I'm now going to answer some business emails, more bong hits, get on my mountain bike and ride for seven hrs, posting pictures on line of me along the way toking down every half hr, covering 40 plus miles of trail with prerolled joints I bought at the store, would I be a determinant to your company since my day is full of pot smoking and bike riding and I posted that online for all your customers to see?

So glad I have no online presence


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's what you guys need to ask yourself...could someone fire you because of social media ? My point is , anything related to the customer , the job, the work or photos should not be posted without consent, and your employees need to know that.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

my father used to say with italian accent, "i dont care if your black, blue, yellow, take it up the azz, put it in the azz, etc.

from 7 am till 6 pm, your mine.
after what you do is your own fukkin' business"

I remember as a youngin' , on mondays during the summer.
going down to detroit city jail to bail out a few of our workers.

4 times in one summer.

i used to look forward to mondays when i was a kid.

as for FB, same reasoning applies


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

AGullion said:


> Here's what you guys need to ask yourself...could someone fire you because of social media ? My point is , anything related to the customer , the job, the work or photos should not be posted without consent, and your employees need to know that.


Yes, that's the current situation - and I disagree.

Completely un-American.

Of course, I also think "social media" panders to the lowest common denominator and highest advertising return - but that's just me.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yes, that's the current situation - and I disagree.
> 
> Completely un-American.
> 
> Of course, I also think "social media" panders to the lowest common denominator and highest advertising return - but that's just me.


 Un-American? My company is not a democracy, it's a dictatorship. I pay you to give up your rights when you work for me. When you're not working for me do what you want, but involve my business or my clients in any of your off duty behavior, it will be scutinized and if determined by me to be inappropriate you will be fired. That's not unreasonable. Do you have the right to behave any way you please. Absolutely. However, with those rights comes responsibilities and CONSEQUENCES. 

I live in an at will state. I can fire you because I don't like you. Legally.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Un-American? My company is not a democracy, it's a dictatorship. I pay you to give up your rights when you work for me. When you're not working for me do what you want, but involve my business or my clients in any of your off duty behavior, it will be scutinized and if determined by me to be inappropriate you will be fired. That's not unreasonable. Do you have the right to behave any way you please. Absolutely. However, with those rights comes responsibilities and CONSEQUENCES.
> 
> I live in an at will state. I can fire you because I don't like you. Legally.


Yes.

2 pages back I said:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/would-you-fire-someone-because-social-media-swag-giveaway-204993/#post3180745

"It's none of my business unless you make it *my business*."

And no, no you do not have the authority to ask someone to "give up their rights".

But yes, you can fire at will.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yes.
> 
> 2 pages back I said:
> 
> ...


When I demand they be here at 8 they can say no because of their rights? Ok but they're fired


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can fire them because they chose their rights over me


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

A post on the general subject: http://www.hg.org/article.asp?id=31743


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Un-American? My company is not a democracy, it's a dictatorship. I pay you to give up your rights when you work for me. When you're not working for me do what you want, but involve my business or my clients in any of your off duty behavior, it will be scutinized and if determined by me to be inappropriate you will be fired. That's not unreasonable. Do you have the right to behave any way you please. Absolutely. However, with those rights comes responsibilities and CONSEQUENCES.
> 
> I live in an at will state. I can fire you because I don't like you. Legally.


These words hold a lot of salt with me. 

I go back to the day of a fair days wage for a fair days work. At the end of the day everything is squared up and tomorrow starts fresh.

And as Mike stated I agree a fair days work is defined by Mike for his company and by me for my company. Are they the exact same? Not 100% but I bet they would be pretty close...

A number of people today feel that they are entitled to be treated above fair or awesome without earning the right to be treated fair to begin with. 

That falls outside of what I think is an even deal and therefore if adjustment is not made on their end - it's time to part ways.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> When I demand they be here at 8 they can say no because of their rights? Ok but they're fired


You been hanging out with TNT again?

What has reasonable hours of work got to do with social media or "rights"?

Shifting the focus back to what "I" said....

"It's none of my business unless you make it *my business*."

Rooting thru others "social media" - even if its "public" - I know that "getting the dirt" on everyone (Thank you NSA) is all the rage these days, but that don't make it right. If somebody is saying truly harmful things about your biz - you'll find out soon enough anyways.

Fact is, I just ripped into somebody on another thread for badmouthing a "potential employer" over what they perceived as not good practices.
To me, that's an example of what somebody says - affect MY BUSINESS. Inbstantly got me fired up too.

When you said "My company is not a democracy, it's a dictatorship", I laughed - because that's EXACTLY what I say. But I know I have legal limits on that, and I temper my short temper with reasonable limits.

When the OP said "My point is , anything related to the customer , the job, the work or photos should not be posted without consent, and your employees need to know that.", I had to rethink it. Yup, as long as that is your company's policy, and the employee is made aware of and consents to it- that's the way it is.

Which may explain why I've been self-employed most of my life....

Now you want to go off on a tangent -fine. But people gonna look at you funny talking to yourself, because I ain't playing this silly chit.

Other than that, we agree 100% - as usual.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yes.
> 
> 2 pages back I said:
> 
> ...


Because you said this and it's just not true. I can ask anything I want. I can require it as well, as long as it's within labor laws


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Because you said this and it's just not true. I can ask anything I want. I can require it as well, as long as it's within labor laws


"And no, no you do not have the authority to ask someone to "give up their rights".

Unless "social media" is in the reply, I'm done. No more p*ssing matches.

Find TNT if you want that.

EDIT: Here you know what? You stated what you stated, I've stated what I've stated.

You will think what you will, and I'll do the same.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I wouldnt. Well unless its pictures of them at bikeweek when they said they were sick or something.


----------

